# Shoot.



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hammered the Gills today. Was a great bite. Then it happened. Through out my bait and started to jig it back. The line tightened and I set the hook. Line ran off the reel. I thought I had a Bass or Cat. I fought the fish for a little bit and it came up. I about fainted. I saw a Bluegill no joke that had to be 15in+ long. He then dove and popped the hook off. I had never seen a Gill that big. Here are pics from the day of the smaller fish. Great day but losing that fish made it stink.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It may have been one of those Hybrid Bluegills. They are supposed to get really big.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It was FRANKENGILL !!!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIAAAAAA................


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

No. Just Gills and Pumpkinseeds are in there with the giant Bass. The pond is 45 years old so I knew there was a monster in there. There sure are monster Bass in there.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

A 15" Gill would be a true monster!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Ozdog said:


> A 15" Gill would be a true monster!


 It was. I still can't believe it. I mean this fish looked like a sheephead or something like that. Not a Gill. Boy I wish I could've been able to catch that thing. He hit like a freakin fraight train!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If gills ever grew to 5lbs. you'd need 20lb. test to catch them, the way they wedge their slab bodies like a rudder.LOL! --Tim...............................................................................


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow said:


> If gills ever grew to 5lbs. you'd need 20lb. test to catch them, the way they wedge their slab bodies like a rudder.LOL! --Tim...............................................................................
> View attachment 42238


 Yeah. Thats what Tuna do. They just swim sideways and fight for hours.


----------

